# Justin Bieber?



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Talented? There goes the 80's.
Back in the day when artists had to work to share their music to the world.
Now our kid here gets adopted by usher and he becomes a 'celebrity overnight'. Okay, so i'm exaggerating but that's the same thing for every 'pop musician'. All their songs are the same, copied, unoriginal, autotuned, repetitive, and so on and so forth.
I don't hate it, there are better things for me to do then hate him. I actually laugh when i see him so it's a good thing.
I just feel sorry for him and his fans for they don't really know music.
That's all.


----------



## shlaraki (Apr 19, 2011)

I am happy that there are 34 people(other than myself) who dislike him.


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

i dont listen to him but there is no need for all his haters,just let him live his life if you dont like him then okay.


----------



## Peregrina (Mar 24, 2010)

While most of his music admittedly makes me want to cringe, mainly due to the lyrics in them, I find him talented as a performer nonetheless as well as a likeable artist. While I can't say I have "Bieber Fever" or am obsessed with him the way some teenage girls are, still I have nothing against him and wish him the best in the business, since he's shown to have the capacity to make it big in it beneath the corny songwriting. I've in fact gone so far as trying to defend him from Youtube haters in the past simply through believing all that uwanted hatred ridiculous, stupid as it may sound. 

I guess I just wish, at times, that the music he creates would reflect more of the person he is on the inside and his genuine feelings on things rather than, say, wanting to go on a date with a girl he believes is "The One" and then end up performing a cheesy pop song about wanting to break up with her following it (with the repetitive use of 'baby' to the point of getting a headache), or that whoever it is that manages him would let him do so for that matter. 

@Iconoclastic Visionary, _thank you._


P.S. His fangirls are just as every bit annoying as his haters, just so you know, even if I, gratefully, haven't ever truly encountered one ...


----------



## Cubie (May 3, 2011)

*I'm not saying i hate the guy, But the reason i stopped liking him is because he got over rated SO fast!..I use to love Justin Bieber and his music i thought he was adorable..But it started to turn me off that everybody talks about him, Whether they love him or hate him somebodies always talking about him. THEN you have the people who dress and look just like him, It's kind of annoying. *


----------



## ZdAries (May 2, 2011)

At first I was indifferent about him, and then it slowly grew to dislike but usually when I don't like anyone or anything I just ignore it, and that's what I did with him and his songs at first.
But then everyone started playing his songs over and over and over and over again. And then over again some more, it was really irritating. And that's when I started hating him, far beyond the point of just saying "OMG KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!".
And now I really hate him, but I still try to ignore him as much as I can.
Also, I like how nobody commented about the bar being longer than his little beiber.
So I would just like to comment on how it looks like a big middle finger, and I like to think that it's directed at him. 
But aside from that, I try to ignore him.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

His music is awful. People should just ignore him rather than fuel his fame by paying attention to him, even if it's to hate him. Same goes for Rebecca Black, Twilight, and every other terrible mainstream thing it's "cool" to hate. Use that same energy to either promote an artist that you enjoy or at least stop beating a dead horse by repeating the same tired jokes against a "safe" target for a change.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of him, but I'm tired of all of everybody complaining about him, it gets really annoying. :dry:


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't like the kid or his music.

I think that most of the people who do aren't the types who are interested in psychology, the pursuit of knowledge, or forums on the internet.

More people on the streets would say yes to this than here... unfortunately.


----------



## StrangeFruit (May 16, 2011)

No. Just _no_.I mean I don't want to hate on the kid, his music isn't the MOST atrocious but the 'Bieber fever' is just ridiculous.


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

No. I don't like her music.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

V3n0M93 said:


> No. I don't like *her* music.


Was _that_ supposed to be a joke??


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't like him, but last night I had a dream that I was at a Justin Bieber concert in Hong Kong.

And I wasn't nearly as upset about that as I would have thought I'd be.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd give him the sympathy vote (literally). I mean, come on he's only what? About sixteen or so? He doesn't even know himself yet. Don't take it out on him, take out on his puppet strings.


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

The Escapist said:


> Was _that_ supposed to be a joke??


 Nobody seems to get my sense of humour.


----------



## Doback (Mar 22, 2011)

V3n0M93 said:


> Nobody seems to get my sense of humour.


I chuckled when I read that you don't like her music. I share the same sentiment.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

His music I dislike, but many who've listened to his early stuff say the kid has at least some talent...it's just squashed by the big businesses that want to cash on on the pockets of little girls' parents. Is the music he releases now of poor quality? Like most people over the age of 12 I'd say yes, but no worse than half the stuff I hear on the radio today. The backlash against him is mostly jealous boys his age who can't stand the female attention and fame he's got. I think that's ridiculous. If you don't know him, why would you care? And please don't use "I hate what he represents...he's ruining the music industry" either...that's not his fault but the producers' and songwriters' (they'd find someone else if not him...wouldn't you take advantage of the opportunity if you had the chance?) and more importantly I don't believe you. You wouldn't be making personal insults against him (usually involving his somewhat feminine appearance) if you really had some sort of idealistic motive. If you don't like his work, you've got some taste and I have to say I agree with you, his music really is bad, but why hate on the kid himself? Kudos to him for making it big; I just won't be helping him.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

nevermore said:


> His music I dislike, but many who've listened to his early stuff say the kid has at least some talent...it's just squashed by the big businesses that want to cash on on the pockets of little girls' parents. Is the music he releases now of poor quality? Like most people over the age of 12 I'd say yes, but no worse than half the stuff I hear on the radio today. And the people who hate on him are usually ridiculously immature (and I'd say a little jealous). If you don't like his work, you've got some taste and I agree with you, but why hate on the kid himself? Kudos to him for making it big; I just won't be helping him.


I agree with you in regards to much of modern music. If you listen to the charts in any Western, Anglophonic country (I can't speak for other countries as I can only speak/understand English), many of the songs are practically the same, autotuned and sanitised and made to the specifications of what is considered popular by the music industry at the present time. There seems to be no real innovation or creativity in a lot of music nowadays, at least when it comes to English-language Western pop music.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I agree with you in regards to much of modern music. If you listen to the charts in any Western, Anglophonic country (I can't speak for other countries as I can only speak/understand English), many of the songs are practically the same, autotuned and sanitised and made to the specifications of what is considered popular by the music industry at the present time. There seems to be no real innovation or creativity in a lot of music nowadays, at least when it comes to English-language Western pop music.


Virgin Radio (99.9 FM) probably won't mean anything to anyone outside the Toronto area, but for everyone who's from round here it give it the mention - and cringe.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I just do not care, one way or the other, about Justin Beiber. His music is whatever... it's not impressive and it's not complete shit either. That's how I feel about most pop artists. I really don't care.

But what really pisses me off is when people who hate Justin Beiber rip on the people who like him, and when people who like him think people are stupid for disliking him.


----------

